# Yamaha C60 Throttle Problem



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Not a Yammie guy at all (still running E-Tec at present...) but given you've got a 23 year old motor - did you ask your dealer if it's compatible with a brand new binnacle? Might not be - but that's the way it goes with every outboard motor I've ever had...

.... and (wait for it...) Are the cables that came with that motor the right length for your proposed installation?

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Not a Yammie guy at all (still running E-Tec at present...) but given you've got a 23 year old motor - did you ask your dealer if it's compatible with a brand new binnacle? Might not be - but that's the way it goes with every outboard motor I've ever had...
> 
> .... and (wait for it...) Are the cables that came with that motor the right length for your proposed installation?
> 
> "Aren't boats fun?"


Good ideas Capt. According to Yamaha, this is the correct binnacle. Other than a dual throttle control binnacle, this is the only top mount style and the length of travel In the throttle is the same as the older ones.

As for the cables, they’re probably a little longer than necessary but I’m confident that’s not what causing the problem. It’s more to do with the length of the movement when the throttle is pushed/pulled.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Are you able to push the throttle forward to a 90 degree position, or do you have some physical interference (console, gps, etc.) ?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Set the cable so it returns to idle, next you need to perform a sync n link adjustment. Look on the side of the cdi, you should see a pointer and two sets of lines... a single line, and a double set. This is your timing. You need to adjust this linkage next so that at Idle it is at the single IIRC lol, then wot to the other set. Next will be your carb advance setting. With the shift in neutral and at idle position, back the idle stop screw out . On the carbs there are screws to adjust the butterflies, loosen the “left hand threads” and retighten while holding the butterfly closed with the other hand. Do top, bottom, then center making sure the cam follower/roller lines up correctly to the cam. Next, verify wot by placing in gear and advancing the throttle to wot “engine not running” butterflies should be pretty much horizontal. Verify that everything returns to idle next. Now you’ll need to set the idle speed again. Fire up the motor and adjust the idle stop screw until the desired idle speed is achieved. Get me the year/ model number and I’ll get ya the specs, James


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Holy heck, that’s a great walkthrough! Thanks so much for taking the time to write that out!

The motor is a1997 C60TLVR. Thanks again for all the help!


----------

